# I make soap!!



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Finally got my recipe down.
Made some more this morning that I will cut tomorrow


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cool! I love the honeycomb on the side.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Cool! I love the honeycomb on the side.


Thanks


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Anyone have any good recipes? I tried cold process but I can't get that to work for me. I have done hot process 2 times now and I love it.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

That looks beautiful love the honey comb effect!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's beautiful! I love swirly soaps.



double j said:


> Anyone have any good recipes? I tried cold process but I can't get that to work for me. I have done hot process 2 times now and I love it.


@MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm Any suggestions?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been wanting to give soap a try.
Maybe next year.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

double j said:


> Anyone have any good recipes? I tried cold process but I can't get that to work for me. I have done hot process 2 times now and I love it.


 @double j 
What are you having problems with when you’re doing cold process? Your hot process looks great though! Nice job!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What breed of goats do you have? I've always considered making soap, but didn't know if one breed is preferred over another.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

nice work, i tried cold process also but it's not practical and effective as hot process, do you use olive oil?
every year, during olives season we pick all the olives that fell on the ground and get the oil out of them and my uncle makes them soap blocks. i never bought a single soap lol. we make around 30-40 kilogram of soap each year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking soap.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> @double j
> What are you having problems with when you’re doing cold process? Your hot process looks great though! Nice job!


It doesn't want to set, it's to soft.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> What breed of goats do you have? I've always considered making soap, but didn't know if one breed is preferred over another.


I have a Nubian and Nubian mixes


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

double j said:


> It doesn't want to set, it's to soft.


Do you use sodium lactate? That will help it set. 
Also you might want to look at your ratios between hard and soft oils. If you’re using a lot of olive oil or other liquid oils they take a lot longer than a good mix of coconut or palm and olive. I had one batch of Castile that took 3 weeks before I could unmold it because it’s just olive oil.
Are you running your recipes through a soap calculator?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Your soap looks so pretty! Amazing swirls for it being hot process. Usually, cold process is a lot easier to do swirls with. Great work!

Cold process soap absolutely should set. You do have to wait four-six weeks for it to harden and cure. GoofyGoat has some good advice too. There are plenty of good cold process recipes out there if you'd like to try one. Here's a good article: 
Formulating Cold Process Soap Recipes | BrambleBerry


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I tried the olive oil soap and all I did was waste lot of olive oil lol. I've been using a recipe a ol timer gave me. It's 
12 oz of coconut oil
15 oz of olive oil
13 oz of lard
6 oz of lye
10 oz of water
Cook, then at the end add goat milk and 1 oz of essential oil.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

double j said:


> I tried the olive oil soap and all I did was waste lot of olive oil lol. I've been using a recipe a ol timer gave me. It's
> 12 oz of coconut oil
> 15 oz of olive oil
> 13 oz of lard
> ...


i see.... yes using oil is a problem but in my case i already have olives wasted on the ground so i benefit form it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

JML Farms said:


> What breed of goats do you have? I've always considered making soap, but didn't know if one breed is preferred over another.


No breed is preferable. 

Cold process is my favorite! But like GG said, with Olive oil, esp solely olive oil, it takes a LONG time to fully set. I have never made castile (olive oil only) as I didn't have the patience to wait LOL

When I had issues with it setting or being soft, I needed to up my hard oils. What was the cold process recipe you were using?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> No breed is preferable.
> 
> Cold process is my favorite! But like GG said, with Olive oil, esp solely olive oil, it takes a LONG time to fully set. I have never made castile (olive oil only) as I didn't have the patience to wait LOL
> 
> When I had issues with it setting or being soft, I needed to up my hard oils. What was the cold process recipe you were using?


I don't remember off the top of my head but I do remember it having a lot of olive oil. I may try cold process again.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

double j said:


> I don't remember off the top of my head but I do remember it having a lot of olive oil. I may try cold process again.


ahh, it may be that. But ya know, everyone sticks with what works! If what your're doing is working, why change? You got some beautiful soap there!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Im trying to use up what milk I have frozen before I start milking Fern in a few weeks.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very pretty! I love that swirl in the orange bar.


----------



## tesbarr (9 mo ago)

You know, making soap is really a very cool hobby and hobby, actually. Many people have to do this to distract themselves from your work and other problems. Beginners need to start making soap at home with a soap base. You can buy a ready-made composition, use soap or regular soap. It is better to cook the first copies without any additives, and over time you can start experiments. Personally, I started making soap after I got acquainted with amazing samples using Benefits & Secrets of the Best Mild Soaps [Updated 2022] . I hope you enjoy it.


----------

